# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Cung cấp bã nành Agrentina số lượng lơn-0937392133

## huongviet2560

*Chúng tôi chuyên nhập các mặt hàng nguyên liệu thức ăn gia súc* 

*Bã nành Agrentina chỉ tiêu như sau:*

*Protein: 46.19pct*

*Moisture: 10.64pct*

*Fibre: 3.5pct* 

*Sand/Silica: 0.19 pct*

*Aflatoxin: <4.0 ppb*

*Free from mouldy and live insects.*

*Qúy doanh nghiệp hay cá nhân nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ 0937392133 gặp Hằng hay email**hangtran078@gmail.com*

----------

